# Meg White



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I was watching The White Stripes: Under Great White Northern Lights, and came to this clip. I thought it was pretty mean of Jack White :/ It's the same thing I've heard directed at me many times before.






"Meg White is by her own admission "very shy", and gives few interviews. She guards her privacy in a manner that she identifies with Bob Dylan, whom she admires."
"On September 11, 2007, the White Stripes were forced to cancel 18 tour dates due to Meg White's acute anxiety. The following day, these problems caused the duo to cancel the remainder of their 2007 UK tour dates as well."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meg_White


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Jeez, that's mean.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Are they related? I really know not much about them?

She comes across as attractive in both clips, but that's just my bias.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Are they related? I really know not much about them?
> 
> She comes across as attractive in both clips, but that's just my bias.


At first they told everybody that they were related, then it was discovered that they were actually married (not related).


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

What a dick lol. Fame getting to him a little bit? Ya I think so


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy crap WTF. He's saying his own wife has no reason to live? And I wonder why she's not repeating what she says when he's yelling right next to her and insulting her to other people before she even has a chance.

"So for the record you mean to say that Jack doesn't always hog the interviews or talk over you."
"I will --"
"PEOPLE WHO SAY BLAH KAASHAKRNOEKLDFKJN"

Oh I see they're divorced. Whew.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Are they related? I really know not much about them?
> 
> She comes across as attractive in both clips, but that's just my bias.


actually they were married for quite sometime, they are not related to each other. i think they divorced in early 2000's


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow i always thought they were brother and sister and i never knew what a d ick he was,although it can be annoying to be around someone that mumbles so you can't hear them constantly or doesn't say anything at all.But that really was pretty cold hearted.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah Jack White still insists on saying they are brother and sister in interviews. Despite those moments where he is mean about her quietness, the two seem to get along pretty well somehow.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Jack White is a musical genius, but like Prince, I would not want to hang out with him.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow this has kind of ruined Jack White a bit for me. I didn't realize he was so mean in real life.


----------



## lisa anne (Dec 6, 2011)

hahaha I remember seeing this documentary when it first came out. yeah, uh, I wouldn't take it too seriously for a few reasons. 

1. jack white has created a persona/character for himself that is brash, distinctive and brutally honest. its a documentary on a band, which has adopted a whole dress style, and personas, jack white may just be playing a character here, or exaggerating his personality. they're a famous band, it's probably part of the image.

2. he's obviously dead pan, i'm a huge follower of jack white and have been for about 6 years or so now, and have watched just about ever documentary or interview out there of him and his sense of humor is VERY dead pan. he takes the piss out of him and other people but seems very serious about it. its pretty much just joking about being an *** hole really. 

I wouldn't take it so serious also, you weren't a part of their long relationship so you cant really judge how the relationship worked and who's treating who right or wrong based upon a tiny video clip that was part of a documentary on a band that has famously lied about their relationship status and adopted character personas.

2.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

^Agree that he was not being serious. He's a quiet person himself.


----------



## Germs (Oct 19, 2012)

It confuses me how some famous muscians and celebrities...to have committed their life to performing to crowds have social anxiety, maybe there are different forms of it but I can't even give an construct a sentence to 20 people let alone perform a technical musical piece or remember precise movie lines/quotes in front of 1000+ and above people.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Germs said:


> It confuses me how some famous muscians and celebrities...to have committed their life to performing to crowds have social anxiety, maybe there are different forms of it but I can't even give an construct a sentence to 20 people let alone perform a technical musical piece or remember precise movie lines/quotes in front of 1000+ and above people.


I don't think you can really call Meg White's drumming "technical" in any way.


----------



## Germs (Oct 19, 2012)

Luna Sea said:


> I don't think you can really call Meg White's drumming "technical" in any way.


Wasn't saying her, just in general.


----------

